# 56330 Kobern und Umgebung, wer hat Lust???



## TomX1968 (24. Oktober 2011)

morgen mädels 
wohne in 56330 kobern-gondorf ander mosel, bin 43 jahre jung und habe mir eine bergamont big air 7.1 gekauft. vorher nur hardtail und e-Bike 
wer wohnt noch alles in der nähe und hat lust ab und an auf ein wenig downhill fahren usw. die strecken hier sind echt der hammer.
fahre auch wenn es saukalt ist. nur nicht bei regen, bin wasserscheu 
also, wer hier ander mosel wohnt und lust hat kann sich melden.

[email protected]







bild heute gemacht. frau hat mich  mit dem auto nach wolken gefahren. dann über den tatzelwurmweg nach kobern, geilllll....


----------



## Reculver (30. Oktober 2011)

Wurde der Tatzelwurmwanderweg nicht erst in diesem Herbst eröffnet? Ok, der Weg wird wahrscheinlich schon länger da gewesen sein... 
Benötigt man da denn zwangsläufig ein Downhill-Geschoß oder kommt man auch mit einem XC-MTB gut zurecht?

Gruß
Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TomX1968 (31. Oktober 2011)

ne, geht schon. bin selber nicht so der freak...gebe mir aber mühe 
manche wege sind schon heftig.


----------



## Rockyalex! (31. Oktober 2011)

Hi,

geht morgen was? 
Gegen 9.30 Uhr Treffpunkt unterhalb des BW Geländes, Abzweig zum Hexenpfad- Nur ein Vorschlag, bin noch flexibel. Kommen hoffentlich zu zweit.

Gruss Alex


----------



## TomX1968 (31. Oktober 2011)

Ich habe morgen Familientag, sonst habe ich Ärger
Wir fahren am Donnerstag Mittag und am nächsten WE



]Hi,

geht morgen was? 
Gegen 9.30 Uhr Treffpunkt unterhalb des BW Geländes, Abzweig zum Hexenpfad- Nur ein Vorschlag, bin noch flexibel. Kommen hoffentlich zu zweit.

Gruss Alex[/QUOTE]


----------



## Rockyalex! (31. Oktober 2011)

Hi, 
Donnerstag geht bei mir leider nicht,
Wochenende bestimmt...
Alex


----------



## mas7erchief (2. November 2011)

wäre unter umständen auch mal dabei...schau dann hier öfter mal rein


----------



## TomX1968 (2. November 2011)

na das wird schon


----------



## TomX1968 (3. November 2011)

war klasse heute zu zweit, besonders der felsige weg


----------



## TomX1968 (13. November 2011)

heute durch die brodenbachklamm. von buchholz nach brodenbach dann nach kobern!
rutschig, matschig aber toller weg


----------



## TomX1968 (13. November 2011)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TomX1968 (13. November 2011)




----------



## focus1982 (2. Januar 2013)

hi.bin neu hier und vor kurzem nach kobern-gondorf gezogen.
suche leute die bock auf biken haben!!


----------



## TomX1968 (2. Januar 2013)

hi, bin ja auch aus kobern 
meistens fahren wir so ein bisschen downhill für ältere 
demnächst das ganze elzbachtal. kannst dich ja mal bei mir melden!
haben sehr viele schöne strecken hier und um kobern!


----------



## focus1982 (2. Januar 2013)

ja coll.also kann ich auch mit einem all mountain mit fahren?
mit dem melden sag mir einfach wie und wann.


----------



## TomX1968 (2. Januar 2013)

wenn wetter halbwegs ist gehts in 2 wochen wieder los!
das mit dem all mountain ist top! sind schöne singletrails mit einigen tollen einlagen! soll spaß machen und nicht zu wild  meistens sind es tolle strecken! lassen uns oft mit dem auto zu einigen strecken fahren und dann gehs los!
melde dich einfach mal bei mir oder komm mal vorbei! bin ab 08.01.2012 wieder im geschäft!


----------



## focus1982 (2. Januar 2013)

ja super dann komm ich mal rein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## focus1982 (2. Januar 2013)

ich komm dann einfach mal zu dir in den laden.


----------



## focus1982 (2. Januar 2013)

bin heute den tanzelwurm weg hoch und den kreuzweg wieder runter,echt top


----------



## TomX1968 (2. Januar 2013)

tolle strecke!!

alles klar, komm vorbei!


----------



## eddi_kroko (8. Januar 2013)

hi,
fahrt ihr auch bergauf oder nur downhill ?
ich bin aus lay und würde mal nee runde mitfahren ;-)


----------



## TomX1968 (9. Januar 2013)

naja, bergauf halt auch. in der regel lassen wir uns von der frau irgendwo in den hunsrück oder in die eifel fahren und dann gehts durch die täler wieder zurück! aber lustig ist es immer 
wir treffen uns ende nächster woche bei mir, kommste einfach mal vorbei!
wenn das wetter stimmt und trocken ist gehts dann bald los....


----------

